
On the phenomenon of bullshit jobs - FuNe
http://strikemag.org/bullshit-jobs/
======
CarolineW
The sheer volume of previous submissions of this item tells us that it has
value - it wouldn't be submitted so often if it wasn't of interest.

You might be interested in previous discussions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8561080](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8561080)
(381 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6236478](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6236478)
(349 comments)

There is a comment or two scattered among some of the other submissions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11560420](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11560420)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11016695](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11016695)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9999935](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9999935)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9723368](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9723368)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9602893](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9602893)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9250058](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9250058)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9117291](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9117291)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8944612](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8944612)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8205697](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8205697)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6766926](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6766926)

